
NSA Estimates Snowden Singlehandedly Sped Up Encryption Adoption by 7 Years - utternerd
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160426/13475834282/thank-snowden-as-nsa-estimates-he-singlehandedly-sped-up-encryption-adoption-7-years.shtml
======
geoelectric
Technically, the NSA's unchecked surveillance sped up encryption adoption by 7
years.

If I lock my doors more because of increased thefts in my area, I don't say
it's because of the news site where I learned about them. It's because there
are thieves about.

------
aburan28
This sounds about right. Antoine Joux's astonishing progress on solving the
DLP in small/medium characteristic fields along with a slew of Fault, Side-
channel, Acoustic attacks have rendered anyone using RSA very vulnerable.
Elliptic Curves have such a high cognitive overhead such that there are
probably less than 50 people in the world capable of discovering a novel ECDLP
attack but now that attention is being drawn towards ECC there could be a new
attack found any day. I suspect this whole Post-Quantum crypto focus is an
attempt to keep eyes off of the the ECDLP

